# Don't use the spindle lock!



## ellen35

I use the spindle lock all the time… no problems. Sounds like yours may be defective.


----------



## richgreer

I also use the spindle lock all the time with no problems. However, I have heard of others having a problem with the spindle lock.

Mine is mounted on my router table. To change bits, I raise the router high enough to change the bit above the table with the spindle lock just below the table (It's easy to reach).


----------



## asthesawturns

I agree with everyone else, my spindle lock works great, I also keep mine mounted in the table, I actually just lift out the router insert plate, and rest it on its side, then I have a big square edge that gives me lots of leverage for turning the bit collar.
Great review, Thanks


----------



## skywalker01

I have the same router too. My buddy who isn't really a wood worker came over and we were using it. He must have overtightened it because when I went to use the spindle lock to loosen the collet it snapped right off. I'm talking about the small steel spindle lock just snapped right off. I was pretty upset but what are you going to do. Also the collet is very tight and I can't easily put a new bit in even when completely removed from the router. It's just really difficult to slide in and out. Not sure if there is a solution to loosening up a collet besides buying a new one.


----------



## juniorjock

The pin broke on my 890 not long after I received it. I was lucky, the pin just fell out when I broke it off. I have seen where several people have had similar experiences. But, after seeing ellen having good luck with hers, I think it means that some of us are "over" tightening the bit in the collet (.... and I'm not saying that ellen is a "weak person" - but more like a smart person). I don't think they need near the pressure that I usually apply to them. So, if you have one of these type routers, try to be easy on it and you'll probably be ok.
- JJ


----------



## REL

I also had a problem with my 890 spindle and it broke after less than a year of light use. I never use the spindle lock on my new replacement.


----------



## devann

I've had this router kit for a few years now and I see it has changed a little. The plunge base is different and I didn't get a wrench for the router table use. I didn't care for the plunge base because it wouldn't hold a constant depth setting which resulted in overtightening and damage to the base. I've never used the spindle lock having been a longtime PC router user I prefer the two wrench method of bit changing. 
Not long after purchasing the two base kit I purchased a second router with a screw base so that I no longer had to remove the screw base from my routertable. This has turned out to be a wise decision, and one that has paid off many times.
I also have to report that one of the motors experienced the loosning of a screw which holds the brushes in. This was a motor that had spent almost all of it's time in the routertable. It just sounded a little off one day like it wasn't coming up to full power. I removed the black cover at the top of the motor discovering the screw that held the brush holder had backed out. Something to watch for. 3-4 stars, sounds about right for this router kit.


----------



## Fishfreak911

Overtightening of collets is a common problem. Not saying you did, but it happens all the time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How tight is tight enough? How do you tell without a crows foot on a torque werench?


----------



## reggiek

I agree with the overtightening. We get this all the time with the circular saws given to worker's on jobs….someone that is not too familiar with the tool….changes the blade and overtightens the arbor nut..the spindle brake is forced out of sync with the spindle slot and either the arbor jams….or the spindle lock breaks. This appears to be the same problem that you might be having.

I have always tightened the arbor nut, or the collette nuts to just a bit more than hand tight (I was taught to hand tighten…and then use the wrench for about 1/2 to a full turn more. If your collette does not hold sufficiently at this juncture it is probably defective. If you continue to crank down on the nut, you will damage the spindle lock and to degrade the collete…this creats a downward spiral….the more you tighten the collete….the more it will need to be tightened - this continues until the collete is damaged and will not hold anymore.


----------



## drandel

Yup. The spindle lock button doesn't take much pressure. Mine has just bent, and I've had to straighten it somewhat so that it would fully extract. My router is still usable, fortunately, by using two wrenches. I see that I can get a replacement spindle lock button for $5. Maybe I've been over-tightening … but in the PC instructions it says, "4. Place the wrench on the collet and turn CLOCKWISE to tighten. Tighten firmly." You don't want your bits slipping, but … how firmly?

ANYWAY … a word to the wise: the spindle lock button can cause you grief.

Here's a link to one source for replacement: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/porter-cable-8902-type-router-parts-c-129_1672_14620.html

Good wood working!


----------



## skywalker01

Good to know, Ever since mine broke I just use two wrenches. I think I'll keep doing that as it works just fine. Thanks for the link!


----------



## mcpusc

Add me to the two-wrenches camp - I just finished removing the lock pin from my router!

I was using care tightening the collet, as it wasn't holding the bit properly. I gave it just a little more and the pin bent & jammed the spindle in place. I had to cut the pin to free the spindle, and then remove the armature to push the pin out to free the switch interlock. I don't plan on replacing the pin as it clearly isn't up to the task placed upon it. Two wrenches isn't that much harder.

I was surprised that the upper bearing carrier is plastic. At least the brushes are replaceable units still…


----------

